# Happy Birthday, kitchenelf!



## Andy M. (May 23, 2017)

Have a great day!  Drop by some time.


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2017)

Elfieeee!!! Happy, Happy Birthday to my favoritest DC admin of all time.

I wonder if you remember the first time I ever joked with you, about how chatting online  while you were logged in was like driving on a highway in the fast lane right next to a cop.

The best of all the best to you in the coming year.

(I have to stand up now. This is hurting my back...)


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday, kitchenelf!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 23, 2017)

Hello darlin! Happy Burfday!


----------

